# engine remap for Renault master



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

[I have an Autotrail Miami 740 D 150 BHP auto on Renault master chassis,can it be remapped for more power


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I have this 150bhp on my CI Cipro with the tiptronic Auto box. 
I transferred the Tunit box that I had fitted to the 2.8 HDI Fiat/peugeot to it and it was quite a difficult job to get to the common rail as on the Renault it is right at the back of the engine under the rocker cover like cover. You still need hands like a midwife even after you have taken loads of bits off to raise the cover enough to get your fingers in. Having said that it's now very perky and the tunit box can be adjusted very easily through nine settings. Top setting is round about 175bhp but seems to confuse the sensors on kickdown. Best MPG figure recorded in 8,000 miles has been 36mpg travelling along French county roads in 4th and 5th gear, never got into 6th. 
hope that helps


----------

